# I'm just going to leave these cuties here...



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

... as I go and hunt down donut holes.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Omg I want!
But I wouldn't be able to eat them D:
They're to cute!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Omg I want!
> But I wouldn't be able to eat them D:
> They're to cute!


I could!


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

OMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

We pick up our hedgie baby on valentines day-- I think I need to make these for my son for breakfast that day! Sooooo cute


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are SO going on my list of things to make! Maybe I'll use them as a cupcake topper.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

OMG WANT!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I absolutely HAVE to make these!!! I make muffins every weekend to share with friends Saturday mornings. These little cuties would go over so well!!

By the way - if you don't want to buy doughnut holes, you can make your own easily - just use canned biscuits & cut out little circles in each one. (you can get about 3 or 4 from each biscuit dough) Deep fry. Then put either powdered sugar, or cinnamon sugar in a ziplock bag & shake, shake, shake.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

:lol: I was given a cake pop maker and it would be perfect for making these.
I'm going to get sooooo much fatter now but, yum so going to be worth it.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

sooooo cute!!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ahhhh making them out of cake pops or putting on top of cupcakes--- great ideas!


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

I have an Ebelskiver maker and will make totally hedgies out of them now!


----------



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*Here is the website that made these. They show how easy Donut Hole hedgies are to make using step by step pictures.*
http://phar-ma.com/hedgehog-donut-holes


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm making a version of these tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## gas (Feb 20, 2012)

Like it!!!  my girlfriend will love this also!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Totally making these!!!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

My version was different, thanks for posting these Christemo. They were perfect to make for my son's class


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Those are adorable!! Nice job on them!


----------

